# What Are Your Tips for Falling Asleep?



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm convinced that I must be descended from a long line of night watchmen, because my natural sleep cycle wants to be: Stay up all night (best work) - Sleep in the morning - Wake up in the afternoon.

I need to conform to a morning-centric sleep cycle that also leaves open the possibility of doing stuff in the afternoons & evenings. In other words, a so-called "normal", diurnal sleep schedule.

What are your tips?



Things that I've tried:

When I take melatonin, it doesn't usually help me sleep earlier. It just makes me have weirder dreams, and it makes it harder to wake up.

Listening to music and/or podcasts sometimes helps, but not predictably. Even listening to "sleep tapes" like Jeff Bridges' sleeping tapes doesn't usually help. Neither does listening to meditative music.

I can't meditate, period.

I don't have enough attention span to count sheep. I always get distracted and think about something else. Same if I try to focus on anything else.

I don't want to take sudafed or some other gross shit like that.

Warm milk would only give me a stomach ache, which would keep me awake.












^ Won't help either.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I find melatonin helps me sleep faster if I take it quite some time before I am supposed to sleep.
However melatonin doesn't allways help so much eighter but to me it's a whooooole lot better then nothing!!
I find going for a long walk and sleeping with my window open helps, if i's not too extreme temprature outside.
I seem to have some allergies and so I often sleep on my sofa instead of in my bed.
Warm milks is claming to me but I get breathing problems from milk and cowmilk is also for calfs, not humans.
I usually need some time to analyze things that happend lately before I go to sleep.
I often put on a nice sound to sleep to. Weathersounds like stoms or rain are also a bit calming but I can loose sleep from too heavy thunder as it gets scary lol.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Electra said:


> I find melatonin helps me sleep faster if I take it quite some time before I am supposed to sleep.
> However melatonin doesn't allways help so much eighter but to me it's a whooooole lot better then nothing!!
> I find going for a long walk and sleeping with my window open helps, if i's not too extreme temprature outside.
> I seem to have some allergies and so I often sleep on my sofa instead of in my bed.
> ...


I took some melatonin last night just in case, and I couldn't fall asleep, so I got back up to do some work. But then I started getting sleepy, so I went back to bed and put a podcast on. Eventually, I did fall asleep, but only got a couple of hours' nap before I woke up & couldn't go back to sleep. Hopefully, that little bit will be enough to get me through the morning, and maybe I'll be able to shift the schedule today. I really want to go back to sleep right now, though, because this is around the time I've been falling asleep.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Best of luck!! :hug: 
I'm going to study, I'm on the buss :smile:


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2019)

Don't try to fall asleep))


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Do something intense during the day (gym workout, go running, skiing, mountain hiking/climbing, go on a bike ride, etc.) and take a medium-length walk in the evening. The initial workout will fatigue your muscles but get you pumped and the walk should calm you down enough to be able to lay down. This works for me when I need to change up my sleep schedule.


----------



## aware.7 (Oct 2, 2017)

Monotony; count.

1.2.3.4.5.6.. zzzzzz


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I tend to be the same, but then again, I had military training. I can sleep whenever. I love to be up late, sleep in the morning, get up in the afternoon and do it all over again, but I can adapt. 

I cut off all caffeine after 2PM. I generally try not to eat anything after 9. When I do go to bed, I usually read, then I will watch some YouTube video until I drift off. I manage about 6-7 hours between 1:30AM and 9:30AM and then I get up, take a brisk walk, and then eat my breakfast and drink my two cups of joe for the day. That's when things go right with my routine. They don't always go right, and I usually fall off the wagon when I don't have my work routine to drive me.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

bearlybreathing said:


> Do something intense during the day (gym workout, go running, skiing, mountain hiking/climbing, go on a bike ride, etc.) and take a medium-length walk in the evening. The initial workout will fatigue your muscles but get you pumped and the walk should calm you down enough to be able to lay down. This works for me when I need to change up my sleep schedule.


That's probably exactly what I'm doing wrong. I need to establish regular exercise. No wonder I'm restless at night. I hadn't thought of following it up with a walk for relaxation later, either. Thanks.



tanstaafl28 said:


> I tend to be the same, but then again, I had military training. I can sleep whenever. I love to be up late, sleep in the morning, get up in the afternoon and do it all over again, but I can adapt.
> 
> I cut off all caffeine after 2PM. I generally try not to eat anything after 9. When I do go to bed, I usually read, then I will watch some YouTube video until I drift off. I manage about 6-7 hours between 1:30AM and 9:30AM and then I get up, take a brisk walk, and then eat my breakfast and drink my two cups of joe for the day. That's when things go right with my routine. They don't always go right, and I usually fall off the wagon when I don't have my work routine to drive me.


I almost always default back to a sleep-mornings cycle when I have time off from a routine commitment.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I usually notice how tired I am at night and relaxed if I just work out properly, but I wonder if the time between working out during the day is of any relevance, for example maybe it needs to be_ so and so many hours _before sleep?


----------



## aware.7 (Oct 2, 2017)

Of. Course.

Biorhythm is a System. Melatonin is related to light and radiation. So if naturally Mel builds up gradually from sunset, the opposite of that is electricity and especially tv/devices like laptops and smart phones.

Then psychologically, make a plan for the very next day. Do not go to sleep in a chaotic inner state.

Emotionally: confront all negative emotions and converts them with a positivity adaptor. That mean tweak them in their inverse or opposite emotion. Practice makes perfect, with self manipulation.

Then spiritually. Connecting with God through praying I guess.

 works


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh ye!! I forgot to turn down the computerlight...! Thanks:laughing: roud:
Have a dentist appointment early in the morning


----------



## aware.7 (Oct 2, 2017)

There you go dear.  step by step.

Let the dent make your teeth as shiny as you are.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Activity during the daytime, I fall asleep better after a busy day or if I exercised. 
Sex / masturbation before sleep works for me too, makes me relaxed and sleepy af.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

*What Are Your Tips for Falling Asleep?*

Keep regular hours. Minimize naps during the day. If you must, never more than 10-20 minutes. Then when bedtime comes you should be tired or at least sleepy and ready for beddy. Then if you are worried about anything tell yourself to worry in the morning instead. Tell yourself to blank your mind or expose yourself to some white noise. Your senses hearing that will bore you and help you blank your mind. Now there is nothing to keep you awake. You will feel like falling asleep. If you fall asleep now, in the morning wake up. Don't be a lye-a-bed.

If you are still awake after this, give me a ring and I will sing you a really boring song followed by bopping you over the head.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a natural nigh owl too. What I've found that helps is:

-exercising early in the morning before work. Tough if you have trouble getting up, but when I do, by bedtime I'm more ready to sleep. 

-No electronics right before sleep time. I'll read a paper book while laying in bed and usually my eyes will start to get tired. Of course this backfires if the book gets really good.

-Supposedly taking calcium a couple of hours before wanting to sleep helps also, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

CBD Oil


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Electra said:


> I find melatonin helps me sleep faster if I take it quite some time before I am supposed to sleep.
> However melatonin doesn't allways help so much eighter but to me it's a whooooole lot better then nothing!!


When you take melatonin some time before it's time to sleep, do you turn the light off, or do you leave the light on and read or stay up? I read somewhere, some time ago, that you're supposed to take it about half an hour before you want to sleep, and that you should turn the lights off around the time you take it, because the light can mess with it. But I don't know experientially if that's important or not.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Pippi said:


> When you take melatonin some time before it's time to sleep, do you turn the light off, or do you leave the light on and read or stay up? I read somewhere, some time ago, that you're supposed to take it about half an hour before you want to sleep, and that you should turn the lights off around the time you take it, because the light can mess with it. But I don't know experientially if that's important or not.


You just caught me reading with the light on :rolling:
I admit it, guilty as charged :laughing:


But yeah...one is _supposed_ to take it a few hours before sleep and also I find it often helps to turn down or turn the lights off.
Someone I know doesn't even want to have one stripe of light in the room but I keep some light on due to PTSD and anxiety still.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Electra said:


> You just caught me reading with the light on :rolling:
> I admit it, guilty as charged :laughing:


LOL Does the melatonin still work when you do that? I'm asking because I want to read with the light on before I sleep, too, but I want to take melatonin first to make me sleepy. Will it help, in your experience?


----------

